# Us address



## abroad1 (Apr 17, 2019)

I am American , Now Living in EU past 10 years , need a US mailbox or US address service with forwarding , anyone know one , I just need a couple of letters forwarded and most US Address providers like Earthlink.com or USAddress.com require lengthy service contracts and seem very expensive for just a couple pieces of mail ....... 
Thanks in advance - )))


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is an amazingly common issue. But without a really good solution unless you have friends or family members back in "the Old Country" who can serve as a mail drop for you.

The mail forwarding services tend to be set up to allow for shopping in the US with onward shipment of purchases. The mail forwarding is usually an add-on to the package forwarding, making the "deal" far too expensive unless you shop online in the US fairly regularly.

I have an arrangement with a friend of mine back in the States to use her address (with a c/o line). She has the authority to open anything that comes addressed to me and she lets me know by e-mail if it's anything other than an advertisement. I need to have that US address only for a single purpose (which generates no mail other than related ads) but occasionally it comes in handy for other things, like the odd US $ check I might get, that my friend can forward to my US bank account over a "pay only to account of within named payee" endorsement.


----------



## abroad1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks Bevdeforges - I have been abroad in EU for over 15 years , I don't have much ties to US and family is all in EU , I will check around for this idea, its a better idea !!! - Again thanks for the good Idea - I hope I can find someone to do this ....


----------

